# Big SC bear.



## The mtn man (Oct 24, 2015)

am posting this for a friend, another forum member, big bear for a fine young man, sorry edited got location wrong , was actually killed in SC just across the line.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 24, 2015)

My young buddy Christian 13 yoa will be 14 in Nov. got his first this morning !! That being said, he has many years ahead of him and time to beat 418 lbs live weight !! Good luck to ya my friend !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 24, 2015)

That's a hoss!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 24, 2015)

LOL, after all the picture takeing and slaps on the back......then the work began !


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 24, 2015)

Boooyyyyy that's a good one! Bet he got a taste of the work that comes after the kill up here. That is a great bear. Congrats to him! Any idea of the story?


----------



## The mtn man (Oct 24, 2015)

Greg has the details.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats young man!


----------

